# The Oprah Winfrey show: Is caloric restriction (CR) good for life extension?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I just saw recently on Oprah, there was a 51 year old man with the heart of a 20 year old. He’s been following a “calorie restriction” plan. They claim that he may become one of the first people to reach 120 years old by following this plan. How is this food plan different from [...]

*Read More...*


----------

